# Baby Bisou Baby Carrier



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone have one? I just saw the website today. It looks a little like a Becco. I like that it's made in the USA. Just wondering what people think.

www.babybisou.com/home.html


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

i have not heard of this. looks cute though.
just wish there are reviews of this somewhere.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It's hard to say. I'm a little puzzled that there's not more information about it or at least pictures of it being used as a back carrier so you could get a good look at the shoulder straps and how it works in the front. The body of the carrier looks quite wide, and I also don't see a sleeping hood. I'd wait for more information and reviews before buying, personally!


----------



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree with both of you. I'm not sure I would order one as I haven't heard enough about them. I did contact the company and they sent me pictures of the back carry. I will try to post them later.

Lauren


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

do post pics because it almost looks like some of the carrying positions are ... a little off. but i've contacted the company as well and they are still in the launching phase.

so how did you hear about this carrier company?

seems like people find new / up and coming carriers all the time. I'd like in too.


----------



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

The pictures are jpegs. I don't think I can post jpegs here. I found it when doing a google search for baby carriers. I'm not sure the exact words I was using for the search. I don't have money for a new carrier, but I have a new baby and want to have the exact carrier I want picked out in case someone offers to buy me one as a gift. We used an Ergo with our first child, and that worked well. But the Ergo is totally shredded and can't be used anymore. I don't want to get another Ergo as I now know they are made in China. So I suspect "made in the USA" was in my google search when I found this one.

Lauren


----------

